# Remember Barbara Woodhouse?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For you older folks I loved this article by one of our IAABC members. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/do-dogs-have-self-respect


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave... glad you are back ! I was missing you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back, Dave. Good article, as usual, and yes, I remember Woodhouse. However, the first dog trainer I became familiar with was Brian Kilcommons. I went to one of his lectures and he helped a lot when I had my first dog.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Walkies...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Who could forget "walkieeeeees".


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Petrine was a winner. Dave, where 'ya been????
Hope all is well with you and your family.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Nice to have you back Dave,hope things are ok. oh yes I have an old Woodhouse book on the shelves,times have changed!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> Nice to have you back Dave,hope things are ok. oh yes I have an old Woodhouse book on the shelves,times have changed!


 Thanks Jody. And I'm glad they've changed.


----------

